# you



## Melissa.Feb12

All about youuu! ( very random )
what is your name ---Melissa

how old are you ---17

where do you live --- canada

whats your living situation --- alone with my son :)

how old were you when you had LO --- 16

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- emerg section

how old is your LO --- 5 1.2 months 

are you with FOB --- no

best BNB friend --- Lauren burch

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- was with him 2 years

how tall are you --- 5 foot half an inch

are you in school or working or neither --- highschool

what do you want to be --- idealy a photographer 

3 goals --- graduate on time, get into secondary school, mikah to have a amazing life

was LO planned --- no

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- yes he was my first. 

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- talking to lauren

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- mum was supportive dad was disappointed

favorite tv show --- teen mom , 16 and pregnant , csi 

favorite music --- country

random fact about lo --- HE NOW BABBLES BA BA BA DA DA DA DA BA BA BUB

last thing that made you laugh --- Mikah :)

last imcoming call on your phone --- Chelsea

whats your last text message say --- "hey bud"

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- Mikah will be 6 months soon

who is the last person you called --- mum 

parents - seperated , married divorced --- divorced and remarried

color of your eyes --- green

favorite holiday --- christmas

last thing you ate and drank --- Kiwi and Milk

how much money is in your bank account --- 1500$(canadian)

something you reallly want done --- tummy tuck

somewhere you want to go --- Texas

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- idealy, married . career well on its way

Cant think of any more random things haha, 
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.
 



Attached Files:







red.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Burchy314

Happy now Melissa. I got out of bed just for you :) Hopefully Jayden doesnt wake up in the middle of the night as it is already 1am.

All about youuu! ( very random )
what is your name ---Tina.

how old are you ---18.

where do you live --- USA

whats your living situation ---Living with my parents.

how old were you when you had LO --- 18.

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section ---Natural

how old is your LO --- Coming up to 8 months.

are you with FOB ---It's complicated, but technically no.

best BNB friend --- Tessa.

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- Ha I don't even know. We had a weird begining of a relationship. Using our official date almost 3 years. Using the date that we first kissed and decided to date almost 5 years.

how tall are you --- 5 foot.

are you in school or working or neither ---None. Looking for a job.

what do you want to be --- Idealy, a stay at home Mom that won the lottery haha.

3 goals --- I have no idea. Get married, more kids, happy life for my kids.

was LO planned --- Yes.

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- Yes he was my first. 

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- About to sleep.

howd your parents react to your pregnancy ---They were disappointed but supportive.

favorite tv show ---Criminal Minds.

favorite music ---Dance is the best way I can put it.

random fact about lo ---I don't think she knows how to sit still.

last thing that made you laugh ---Melissa commenting my facebook telling me to go do this survey. 

last imcoming call on your phone ---Random number.

whats your last text message say --- "text me when you wake up"

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks ---Nothing.

who is the last person you called ---FOB. 

parents - seperated , married divorced ---Together.

color of your eyes --- blueish green

favorite holiday --- christmas

last thing you ate and drank ---Ummm noodles and orange soda.

how much money is in your bank account --- None :(

something you reallly want done ---Tattoo or a boob job.

somewhere you want to go ---Everywhere lol. Ummm Disney World.

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- idealy, married and atleast one more kid.

Cant think of any more random things haha, 
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.
 



Attached Files:







1t.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CSweets

what is your name ---Cinci

how old are you ---19

where do you live --- Wyoming (US)

whats your living situation --- With friends until we can find a place of our own :(

how old were you when you had LO --- 19

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- Natural

how old is your LO --- 9 months on the first 

are you with FOB --- Yes

best BNB friend --- Shannon Travis

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- 2 years and counting

how tall are you --- 5 foot 9 inches

are you in school or working or neither --- freshman in college

what do you want to be --- entreprenuer

3 goals --- Be successful as a businesswoman, be successful as a mom, be successful as a wife

was LO planned --- Not entirely

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- Yes

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- Finding a movie on netflix

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- Dont associate with my parents

favorite tv show --- teen mom , Glee, Grey's Anatomy

favorite music --- Bruno Mars <3

random fact about lo --- She can say Hi!

last thing that made you laugh --- OH randomly talking in his sleep

last imcoming call on your phone --- Preston

whats your last text message say --- I'm in zombies

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- Getting a place of our own

who is the last person you called --- Friend Jamie

parents - seperated , married divorced --- Married

color of your eyes --- Brown

favorite holiday --- Independance Day (US)

last thing you ate and drank --- Chips and Apple juice

how much money is in your bank account --- $1.40 :blush: (We get paid tomorrow)

something you reallly want done --- Hair

somewhere you want to go --- Disney World

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- Married, owning a business, and being awesome.


----------



## unconditional

All about youuu! ( very random )
what is your name -- Miriam

how old are you ---18

where do you live --- canada

whats your living situation --- OH, LO, and i 

how old were you when you had LO --- 18

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- natural

how old is your LO --- almost 4 months

are you with FOB --- yes

best BNB friend --- Tiff (Jemma0717) 

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) -- 1 year 7 montha

how tall are you --- 5'5"

are you in school or working or neither --- SAHM

what do you want to be --- not sure 

3 goals --- graduate, move back closer to family, make the best for my baby

was LO planned --- NTNP

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- my first 

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- outside relaxing

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- they were happy lol

favorite tv show --- dont watch much tv

favorite music --- flexible lol

random fact about lo --- she was really really active in the womb- still is. think im in for it lol

last thing that made you laugh --- LO sounding like a grudge on the moniter :haha: 

last imcoming call on your phone --- Dad

whats your last text message say --- ill be there soon xo

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- going out of province for my family reunion-cant wait to see my family!!!!
who is the last person you called --- dad

parents - seperated , married divorced -- seperated

color of your eyes --- blue 

favorite holiday --- christmas

last thing you ate and drank --- snapple and salad

how much money is in your bank account --- nothing i only keep cash

something you reallly want done --- ughh too much lol 

somewhere you want to go --- florida to visit my brother

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- graduated, college.. and have a house

Cant think of any more random things haha, 
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.:
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268497_10150317097301131_516556130_9808710_6092695_n.jpg

*edit:WHY IS MY PICTURE SO BIG!!!*


----------



## Hotbump

what is your name ---Cindy

how old are you ---20

where do you live --- Texas

whats your living situation --- about to be alone with my kids :(

how old were you when you had LO --- jovanni 17 jr 19

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- natural birth

how old is your LO --- jr is about to be one in one week and jovanni is 2yrs ols

are you with FOB --- yes

best BNB friend --- hmm i guess Donna

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- 3 yrs

how tall are you --- 5 feet

are you in school or working or neither --- school looking for a job atm

what do you want to be --- dont know 

3 goals --- graduate,be debt free, for my kids to have a good life

was LO planned --- jovanni sort of and jr no

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- yes he was my first. 

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- taking the kids a bath

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- both angry and sad

favorite tv show --- teen mom , 16 and pregnant , pretty little liars 

favorite music --- a little bit of everything

random fact about lo --- jovanni loves to pick out his clothes, and jr walked at 10 months old

last thing that made you laugh --- jovanni and jr talking to each other :)

last imcoming call on your phone --- my brother

whats your last text message say --- i'll ask and see

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- dont really know other than spending time with my family

who is the last person you called --- no one 

parents - seperated , married divorced --- married

color of your eyes --- brown

favorite holiday --- christmas

last thing you ate and drank ---mcdonalds :dohh:

how much money is in your bank account --- 0 dont have a bank account

something you reallly want done --- tummy tuck

somewhere you want to go --- uk

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- financially stable and maybe a baby on the way :winkwink:


ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO. will post one tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Jemma0717

*All about youuu! ( very random )
what is your name ---Tiffany

how old are you ---22

where do you live --- USA

whats your living situation --- with LO and DH

how old were you when you had LO --- 17

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section ---natural

how old is your LO --- 5 yrs!

are you with FOB --- yes

best BNB friend --- Miriam :-D (Unconditional) 

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- almost 7 yrs

how tall are you --- 5'1

are you in school or working or neither --- College- Medical Assisting

what do you want to be --- Nurse- OB

3 goals --- Go to nursing school, have 2 more kids, get a good job

was LO planned --- no

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- No- 2 before him

before you were doing this , what were you doing ---Trying to sleep

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- Mom was supportive, Dad disowned me

favorite tv show --- Teen Mom, Secret Life of the American Teenager

favorite music --- country, R&B, Hip Hop

random fact about lo --- He has an attitude problem now

last thing that made you laugh --- DH making fun of me telling me I was acting like Cruela Devil 

last imcoming call on your phone --- Mom

whats your last text message say --- "BYE!"

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- Getting my BFP! Fx

who is the last person you called --- Mom

parents - seperated , married divorced --- Separated 

color of your eyes --- Blue

favorite holiday --- Christmas

last thing you ate and drank --- Pudding Pop, Sobe- Strawberry Daiquiri

how much money is in your bank account --- $0

something you reallly want done --- Lipo

somewhere you want to go --- Texas

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- 3 kids, in my career

Cant think of any more random things haha,
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.*
https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/DSCN1251.jpg

ETA....HOLY CRAP BIG PIC SORRY!


----------



## x__amour

*What is your name?:* Shannon.

*How old are you?:* 19.

*Where do you live?:* Colorado, USA.

*What's your living situation?:* I live with DH & LO.

*How old were you when you had LO?:* 19.

*Did you have a natural birth, planned c-section or emergency c-section?:* EMCS.

*How old is your LO?:* 8.5 months.

*Are you with FOB?:* Yes.

*Best BnB friend?:* Daphne, Kayla S, Cinci and Krysty. :kiss: But I love everyone on here! :hugs:

*How long have/were you been with OH/FOB?:* Coming up 3 years in December.

*How tall are you?:* 5'3''.

*Are you in school, working or none of the above?:* SAHM.

*What do you want to be?:* Not a damn clue.

*3 goals?:* Move into a house after my lease ends, have a second child before Tori turns 5 and be happy with myself.

*Was LO planned?:* NTNP.

*Was OH/FOB your first DTD? (If not how many?):* We are both each other's first and only.

*Before you were doing this, what were you doing?:* Talking to Zach before he fell asleep.

*How'd your parents react to your pregnancy?:* Disappointed but well.

*Favorite TV show?:* Teen Mom, 16 and Pregnant, Pretty Little Liars, Awkward, I Didn't Know I was Pregnant, etc.

*Favorite music?:* Pop and alternative.

*Random fact about LO?:* She waves and says "hi".

*Last thing that made you laugh?:* Zach.

*Last incoming call on your phone?:* GMIL.

*What's your last text message say?:* ":("

*What are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks?:* Not much, really.

*Who is the last person you called?:* Zach.

*Parents; separated, married or divorced?:* Married.

*Color of your eyes?:* Brown.

*Favorite holiday?:* Christmas and Thanksgiving. Also Tori's birthday, of course.

*Last thing you ate/drank?:* Ramen noodles and Gatorade.

*How much money is in your bank account?:* $1101.59.

*Something you really want done?:* Not sure.

*Somewhere you want to go?:* UK.

*By the age of 25 where do you want to be in life?:* Just happy.

*A picture of yourself.:*
https://i52.tinypic.com/ezncbn.jpg


----------



## lb

what is your name ---Lauren

how old are you ---19

where do you live --- Texas, y'all!

whats your living situation --- with my family half of the week, with james the other half (with kayla 24/7!)

how old were you when you had LO --- 19

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- natural

how old is your LO --- 6 months next week!

are you with FOB --- not technically

best BNB friend --- Miss Melissa!

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- uhh... we got together last may

how tall are you --- five two or five three

are you in school or working or neither --- college

what do you want to be --- i want to own a boutique

3 goals --- 1.graduate college 2.get out of this house! 3.own a boutique!

was LO planned --- no

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- no. 3 guys.

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- on the phone with travis :)))))

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- theyre were disappointed at first, but then very, very supportive

favorite tv show --- project runway, america's next top model

favorite music --- rock-ish

random fact about lo --- she enjoys blowing raspberries in people's faces

last thing that made you laugh --- Travis

last imcoming call on your phone --- Travis lol

whats your last text message say --- ":\"

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks ---my biiiiiirthday!

who is the last person you called --- lol Travis (the call kept dropping)

parents - seperated , married divorced --- still married after almost 21 years!

color of your eyes --- brown

favorite holiday --- halloween

last thing you ate and drank --- leftover spaghetti and smartwater mixed with crystal light

how much money is in your bank account --- $5.37 :(

something you reallly want done --- tummy tuck

somewhere you want to go --- Canada!

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- married. graduated. 

Cant think of any more random things haha,
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206002_10150249944708026_529798025_7484137_2232230_n.jpg


----------



## we can't wait

*What is your name?:* Kelly.

*How old are you?:* 20.

*Where do you live?:* United States.

*What's your living situation?:* I live with DH & LO.

*How old were you when you had LO?:* 20.

*Did you have a natural birth, planned c-section or emergency c-section?:* Natural.

*How old is your LO?:* 6 weeks.

*Are you with FOB?:* Yes.

*Best BnB friend?:* Yikes, I love a lot of girls on here. I talk to Skye & Chrissy most, I'd say.

*How long have/were you been with OH/FOB?:* 3.5 years

*How tall are you?:* 5'6''.

*Are you in school, working or none of the above?:* SAHM.

*What do you want to be?:* Undecided.

*3 goals?:* Get healthier. Find a home, not just a house. Be happy .

*Was LO planned?:* YEs.

*Was OH/FOB your first DTD? (If not how many?):* We were each other's firsts.

*Before you were doing this, what were you doing?:* BFing LO.

*How'd your parents react to your pregnancy?:* They were disappointed.

*Favorite TV show?:* I have a ton. :blush: Switched at Birth, Teen Mom, 16 & Pregnant, One Born Every Minute, Awkward, Suits...

*Favorite music?:* Everything.

*Random fact about LO?:* She snores.

*Last thing that made you laugh?:* I sneezed and scared the dog.

*Last incoming call on your phone?:* DH.

*What's your last text message say?:* "Going across the bridge."

*What are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks?:* Nothing, really.

*Who is the last person you called?:* DH.

*Parents; separated, married or divorced?:* Married.

*Color of your eyes?:* Brown.

*Favorite holiday?:* Christmas and Thanksgiving.

*Last thing you ate/drank?:* Chicken Salad & water.

*How much money is in your bank account?:* I don't know, his paycheck went in at midnight & I'm not sure how much it was.

*Something you really want done?:* My mom & I's tattoo!

*Somewhere you want to go?:* Caribbean.

*By the age of 25 where do you want to be in life?:* Happy mommy & wife.

*A picture of yourself.:*
I'm on my iPad, so I'll add one tomorrow. ;)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

how old are you ---19

where do you live --- United Kingdom

whats your living situation --- With my son and boyfriend

how old were you when you had LO --- 16 when I fell pregnant 17 when he was born

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- Natural birth

how old is your LO --- 2 years, 7 months

are you with FOB --- no

best BNB friend --- was ally stone

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- was with him 6 years

how tall are you --- 5 foot, 6 inches

are you in school or working or neither --- University (Student nurse)

what do you want to be --- Pediatric nurse 

3 goals --- graduate , work on a neonatal unit, give Aidan the life he diserves

was LO planned --- no

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- No 2

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- My assignment

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- Both supportive

favorite tv show --- Eastenders, the killing, csi

favorite music --- RnB

random fact about lo --- He is double jointed

last thing that made you laugh --- Aidan

last imcoming call on your phone --- Kirri

whats your last text message say --- "hey babe"

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- Time off university and spending time with Aidan

who is the last person you called --- mum 

parents - seperated , married divorced --- Married

color of your eyes --- green

favorite holiday --- christmas

last thing you ate and drank --- Tea and toast

how much money is in your bank account --- 

something you reallly want done --- A car

somewhere you want to go --- New york

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- Married, settled into my nursing career and another baby
x


----------



## Lucy22

*All about youuu! ( very random )*
*what is your name ---* Lucy.

*how old are you ---* 22.

*where do you live --- * Ireland.

*whats your living situation ---* Just me and LO right now.

*how old were you when you had LO --- * 18.

*did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- * Natural :flow:

*how old is your LO --- * 4yrs old.

*are you with FOB --- *Kind of. Were going through a bad patch.

*best BNB friend --- *Autumn, Sarah or Skye :flower: 

*how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- * 8 years.

*how tall are you --- * 5ft 1.

*are you in school or working or neither --- * Just graduated from university. I work part time.

*what do you want to be --- Ideally, a neonatal nurse. Realistically, a classroom assistant.
*
*3 goals --- * Pay off the mortgage, pay off the car loan, give birth to a healthy LO.

*was LO planned --- *Nope.

*was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- * Yep, he was my first. I was his too :haha:

*before you were doing this , what were you doing ---* Putting on a clothes wash.

*howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- * Disappointed but supportive.

*favorite tv show --- * Desperate Housewives, Glee, Criminal Minds, 90210.

*favorite music --- * Everything :D

*random fact about lo --- * She's in the garden in the trampoline right now :flower:

*last thing that made you laugh ---* Laney.

*last incoming call on your phone --- * OH.

*whats your last text message say --- * "Get some milk on the way home"

*what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- * Giving birth!

*who is the last person you called --- *My mom.

*parents - seperated , married divorced --- * Married.

*color of your eyes ---* Greenish.

*favorite holiday ---* Christmas :cloud9:

*last thing you ate and drank --- * Porridge, tea.

*how much money is in your bank account --- * &#8364;4639

*something you reallly want done --- * My hair.

*somewhere you want to go --- *Italy.

*by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- * Happy :D

*Cant think of any more random things haha, 
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.*
I'll add one tomorrow :flower:


----------



## cabbagebaby

what is your name ---Sarah-leanne

how old are you ---17

where do you live --- UK

whats your living situation --- complicated 

how old were you when you had LO --- 17

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- natural

how old is your LO --- 6 months 1 week 2 days

are you with FOB --- no

best BNB friend --- dont have one :cry:

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- was with him 3 years

how tall are you --- 5 foot 7

are you in school or working or neither --- none

what do you want to be --- midewife 

3 goals --- go college get a decent job and make sure tylers always happy

was LO planned --- bit of both

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- no there was one boy before him 

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- making a bottle for tyler

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- they killed me 

favorite tv show --- anything about babys :D

favorite music --- D&B

random fact about lo --- Tyler Now Eats His Toes Yumm 

last thing that made you laugh --- Tyler 

last imcoming call on your phone --- My Dad

whats your last text message say --- "i dont hate you"

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- london zoo next thursday

who is the last person you called --- dad 

parents - seperated , married divorced ---seperated

color of your eyes --- blue

favorite holiday --- birthday

last thing you ate and drank --- coke and pizza 

how much money is in your bank account --- 130 gb pounds

something you reallly want done --- dunno

somewhere you want to go --- anywhere aboard

the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- anywhere better than were i am now

Cant think of any more random things haha, 
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.


----------



## Lauraxamy

All about youuu! ( very random )
what is your name --- Laura

how old are you ---20

where do you live --- WMids

whats your living situation --- OH, LO, doggy, soon to be new baby!

how old were you when you had LO --- 19

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- Natural

how old is your LO --- 15 months


are you with FOB --- Yup

best BNB friend --- Don't really have one!

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- Almost three years now

how tall are you --- 5ft 4

are you in school or working or neither --- SAHM

what do you want to be --- Already fully trained as a nursery nurse

3 goals --- Finish our house, spend as much time with my children and family as I can because they grow too fast, maybe one day become a teacher.

was LO planned --- LO - Sort of. Bump - Yes.

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- Yup

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- Just looking on here whilst LO is asleep

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- Supportive and excited!

favorite tv show --- I watch loooads! Inbetweeners is probably one of my deff favs though.

favorite music --- I listen to all different.. Probably mostly RnB etc

random fact about lo --- Her new favourite thing to say is 'OHHH WHATS DISSSS'

last thing that made you laugh --- My mad dog

last imcoming call on your phone --- OH

whats your last text message say --- 'Hi how're you?' 

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- Our holiday and getting closer to October to meet baby :D

who is the last person you called --- OH

parents - seperated , married divorced --- Married

color of your eyes --- Blue

favorite holiday --- XMAS!!

last thing you ate and drank --- Banana and a milkway lol and drank juice.

how much money is in your bank account --- No idea, lots of outgoings lately with our new house, although I should have moneys going in today :happydance:

something you reallly want done --- My hair, it's been ages. blah

somewhere you want to go --- Anywhere nice and hot and pretty!

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- Married. Our house being complete and perfect! Back at work and hopefully thinking about another baby :)


----------



## holly2234

how old are you ---18

where do you live --- UK - Nottingham

whats your living situation --- With DH and Erin

how old were you when you had LO --- 18

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- Natural

how old is your LO --- She will be 5 months in 6 days time.

are you with FOB --- Yes

best BNB friend --- Im a bit of a loner on the internet :haha:

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- Just over 2 years

how tall are you --- 5 foot 8

are you in school or working or neither --- Neither

what do you want to be --- Im not too sure at the moment

3 goals --- Go back to college to do my maths GCSE (again!). Actually pass the course this time. Learn to drive.

was LO planned --- Yes

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- No he wasnt

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- Watching things on 4OD with Erin

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- Just kind of left me to it really.

favorite tv show --- Coronation Street :blush:

favorite music --- Dont have a favourite really. 

random fact about lo --- She smiles all the time

last thing that made you laugh --- Erin

last imcoming call on your phone --- Unknown

whats your last text message say --- I dont really know. My phones upstairs

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks (months!) ---(nothing for a few weeks so i made it months :haha: ) Hopefully get to go to the US to visit Chads family for Christmas.

who is the last person you called --- Letting Agent

parents - seperated , married divorced --- divorced

color of your eyes --- greyish blue

favorite holiday --- Dont have one really

last thing you ate and drank --- Garlic Bread and Milk

how much money is in your bank account --- I dont know. I dont dare look.

something you reallly want done --- Nothing really. Maybe a haircut. Its been ages!

somewhere you want to go --- NY

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life --- Hopefully happy with whatever happens


----------



## BrEeZeY

what is your name ---Brea

how old are you ---20

where do you live --- US

whats your living situation ---in our own home, DH, LO and I

how old were you when you had LO --- 19

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- natural

how old is your LO --- 1 year and almost 10 months

are you with FOB --- Im not with LOs dad but i am pregnant with my DH

best BNB friend --- Ally and Skye :)

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- 2 yrs married a year nxt month :)

how tall are you --- 5'4''

are you in school or working or neither ---stay at home mommy! 

what do you want to be --- im doing what i want, when my kids start school i would love to go to school for cosmetology 

3 goals --- that we raise our boys the best we can, hopefully move into a bigger home in a few yrs, and try to go back to school when the boys do

was LO planned --- Aiden wasnt but much wanted, Jax was planned :)

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- no there was one boy before him
nope cuz i was pregnant when we started dating :haha: 
before you were doing this , what were you doing --- reading tractor books with Aiden 

howd your parents react to your pregnancy ---they were disappointed but supportive when i was pregnant with Aiden, when we told them bout Jax they were excited!

favorite tv show --- sons of anarchy 

favorite music ---country

random fact about lo --- he scared of police, fire trucks and ambulances 

last thing that made you laugh --- DH

last imcoming call on your phone ---Mom

whats your last text message say --- "whatcha doing today"

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- our wedding anniversary, planning Aidens bday party, getting ready for Jax to get here and maybe going to the zoo depending on how the weather is (we have had straight 30 + days of 105 degree temperature and no rain :S so cooler weather too!)

who is the last person you called --- brother

parents - seperated , married divorced ---married

color of your eyes --- brown

favorite holiday ---Christmas and Halloween (love pumpkins)

last thing you ate and drank --- coco puffs and milk

how much money is in your bank account --- i have no clue, i need to go get my balance!

something you reallly want done --- DH to finish remodeling my bathroom and kitchen/boys room painted!

somewhere you want to go --- the county fair is in town and i really wanna go but its too darn hott

the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- hopefully n a bigger house, everything else can stay the same, im pretty content with life 

Cant think of any more random things haha,
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.
https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/aiden-1.jpg

me and LO earlier this summer


----------



## _ck

what is your name --- Caroline

how old are you ---18

where do you live --- Canada

whats your living situation --- Living with my daughter at my parents house

how old were you when you had LO --- 18

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- Natural birth

how old is your LO --- 2.5 months 

are you with FOB --- Nope!

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- Not very long

how tall are you --- 5'3"

are you in school or working or neither --- Highschool

what do you want to be --- Medical Office Assistant or own a bakery with my mom 

3 goals --- Graduate from highschool, own a bakery, get my own place!

was LO planned --- No

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- No. 3

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- Feeding Kayah

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- My mom didn't talk to me for about a week, then was very supportive; my father was supportive from the very beginning.

favorite tv show --- Teen mom and Grey's Anatomy! 

favorite music --- Country and Rock

random fact about lo --- She tries to put her toys in her mouth, but always ends up missing her mouth

last thing that made you laugh --- Kayah

last imcoming call on your phone --- My mom

whats your last text message say --- "Sure! I'd love to"

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- My 19th birthday!

who is the last person you called --- My friend Chelsey

parents - seperated , married divorced --- Still married - 28 years!

color of your eyes --- Blue

favorite holiday --- Christmas

last thing you ate and drank --- Water and Yogurt

how much money is in your bank account --- $1300

something you reallly want done --- A boob job. They are so sad looking now :cry:

somewhere you want to go --- Poland

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- Either engaged or married, and have the bakery on the go, or already be a medical office assistant.

Cant think of any more random things haha, 
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO. 
(first i have to figure out how to put pictures up!)


----------



## lauram_92

*All about youuu! ( very random )*
*what is your name ---* Laura

*how old are you ---* 18

*where do you live --- * Scotland

*whats your living situation ---* Live with my parents :(

*how old were you when you had LO --- * 18

*did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- * Natural

*how old is your LO --- * almost 6 months :baby:

*are you with FOB --- * no.

*best BNB friend --- * layla :winkwink:

*how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- * was like a year

*how tall are you --- * 5ft 3"

*are you in school or working or neither --- * stay at home mam

*what do you want to be --- * no idea :shrug:
*3 goals --- * save money, get my own house & go to college

*was LO planned --- *nope

*was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- * lets just say no..

*before you were doing this , what were you doing ---* talking to anna and lorna on skype

*howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- * shocked and VERY disappointed

*favorite tv show --- * desperate housewives, hollyoaks, one tree hill..

*favorite music --- * depends on my mood

*random fact about lo --- * he has a single palm crease on one of his hands

*last thing that made you laugh ---* deirdre on coronation street

*last incoming call on your phone --- * my friend heather

*whats your last text message say --- * "ooooo  xxxx"

*what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- * urr.. nothing.

*who is the last person you called --- * my friend mandi

*parents - seperated , married divorced --- * married

*color of your eyes ---* green or blue

*favorite holiday ---* xmas

*last thing you ate and drank --- * tatties and green beans, and water

*how much money is in your bank account --- * :dohh: not a lot

*something you reallly want done --- * my hair :D

*somewhere you want to go --- * AMERICAAAA! :flow:

*by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- * urr... not sure.


----------



## Rhio92

All about youuu! ( very random )
what is your name ---Rhiannon

how old are you --- 18

where do you live --- Nottingham, UK

whats your living situation --- With mum, brother and my son

how old were you when you had LO --- Pregnant at 17, had him at 18

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- ventouse delivery, with just gas and air

how old is your LO --- 8 1/2 months

are you with FOB --- nope

best BNB friend --- Don't really have one, but I see Holly2234, charlotte-xo, bigbetty and mummtochloe a lot :)

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- was with him a year

how tall are you --- 5 ft 3

are you in school or working or neither --- sixth form

what do you want to be --- nurse or midwife 

3 goals --- get into uni, get a good job, have a family

was LO planned --- no

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- kinda

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- drinking ginger beer and singing to capital fm :haha: 

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- disappointed but supportive

favorite tv show ---dont watch tv 

favorite music --- anything that plays on capital fm tbh :blush: I looove capital fm

random fact about lo --- he has 2 wierd lumps on his head :haha: Luckily, they're benign, they just make Connor, Connor.

last thing that made you laugh --- guy on capital fm

last imcoming call on your phone --- my mum

whats your last text message say --- meet me at ikea

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- leeds meet and derby meet

who is the last person you called --- friend

parents - seperated , married divorced --- divorced and dad;s remarried

color of your eyes --- green

favorite holiday --- christmas

last thing you ate and drank --- chocolate and ginger ale

how much money is in your bank account --- £400

something you reallly want done --- nothing

somewhere you want to go --- canada

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- finished uni, and working, hopefully pregnant or ttc

Cant think of any more random things haha, 
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO


----------



## Itsagirl61211

what is your name--Emily 

how old are you ---18

where do you live --- U.S

whats your living situation --- With family and OH. In the process of buying a home

how old were you when you had LO --- 18

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- Emergency C-Section

how old is your LO --- 7wks Sunday

are you with FOB --- Yes

best BNB friend --- 

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- 4yrs July 27

how tall are you --- 5ft 4in

are you in school or working or neither --- Getting GED

what do you want to be --- Nurse

3 goals --- Find a house, become an RN, Be a good mom

was LO planned --- No

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- Yes

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- Eating

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- Both were diappointed

favorite tv show --- Teen Mom

favorite music --- Country (Favorably Older Country)

random fact about lo --- Has really long feet like her daddy 

last thing that made you laugh --- Haley

last imcoming call on your phone --- OH

whats your last text message say --- Ok Love You

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- Watching Haley grow

who is the last person you called --- OH

parents - seperated , married divorced --- Married

color of your eyes --- Green

favorite holiday --- Christmas

last thing you ate and drank --- Ham and Cheese sandwich with chips

how much money is in your bank account --- $5 :dohh: I never put money in there

something you reallly want done --- Breast Reduction

somewhere you want to go --- Florida

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- Married, RN, a complete family

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k537/ebd61293/100_0887-1.jpg


----------



## Leah_xx

what is your name ---Leah

how old are you ---18

where do you live --- Ohio

whats your living situation --- Living with Gracelynn, parents and siblings

how old were you when you had LO --- 17

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- Emergency C-Section

how old is your LO --- 9.5 months

are you with FOB --- No i am not

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- November would have bene 3 years
how tall are you --- 5 foot

are you in school or working or neither --- Working and starting college in the fall

what do you want to be --- IDK maybe a teacher or something to do with kids. 

3 goals --- Graduate from college, get my own place and to get a great job!

was LO planned --- Deff not

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- 1st

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- Just got home from gettting diapers and stuff for gracelynn

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- My mom was dissapointed because she didnt want me to be a teen mom like her because she knew how hard it was but she was supportive and my dad was upset and MAD! at first but they both love gracelynn so much 

favorite tv show --- Teen mom and Grey's Anatomy, CSI, and so much more

favorite music --- Anything but rap

random fact about lo --- She acts like a dog and head bangs to anything

last thing that made you laugh --- Gracelynn throwing a remote at her dad

last imcoming call on your phone --- My Sister

whats your last text message say --- My mom and I have done that too

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- Starting College, Gracelynn turning 10 months and finding a new job

who is the last person you called --- My mommy

parents - seperated , married divorced --- Still married for 18 years next month

color of your eyes --- Brown

favorite holiday --- Christmas

last thing you ate and drank --- Pepsi Max and eggs

how much money is in your bank account --- $178 in checking and $300 in savings

something you reallly want done --- My hair

somewhere you want to go --- California

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- Either engaged and married and a good job

Cant think of any more random things haha, 
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.

Sorry the pic is really bad.
 



Attached Files:







IMG0021.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*
what is your name *---Rome
*how old are you *--- will be 21 in a week
*where do you live *--- canada
*whats your living situation *--- my son, me, and my roommate
*how old were you when you had LO* --- 19
*did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section *--- water broke,got morphine,then induced 20hrs late atfer water breaking and epi, also had an to get cut, and 3 stitchs
*how old is your LO* --- 18 months
*are you with FOB* --- who? 
*best BNB friend *--- sadly I don't have one :'( taking applications tho!
*how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) *--- a few weeks. broke up before I knew I was pregnant
*how tall are you* --- 5'
*are you in school or working or neither* --- college
*what do you want to be* --- cop
*3 goals* --- do well in college, get into shape, have another baby
*was LO planned* --- no
*was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) *--- nope, probs like 10th? or so
*before you were doing this , what were you doing* --- puttin on make up
*howd your parents react to your pregnancy* --- my mom was okay, my dad and step dad were _****s_, and so were my siblings 
*favorite tv show* --- true blood

*favorite music* --- indie?
*random fact about lo* --- he has vampire teeth
*last thing that made you laugh *--- Quin
*last imcoming call on your phone* --- my landlord
*whats your last text message say* --- ok
*what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks *--- moving,college,daycare busy next little bit!
*who is the last person you called *--- my roommate
*parents - seperated , married divorced *--- divorced and remarried
*color of your eye*s --- brown
*favorite holiday* --- christmas
*last thing you ate and drank* --- water toast
*how much money is in your bank account* --- *-*20.93
*something you reallly want done *--- my cleanin
*somewhere you want to go *--- UK
*by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life *-- happy

Cant think of any more random things haha,
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.
 



Attached Files:







038.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lexilove

What is your name?: Lexi

How old are you?: 18

Where do you live?: Maine, USA.

What's your living situation?: I live with OH and on the 11th LO :happydance:

How old were you when you had LO?: 18

Did you have a natural birth, planned c-section or emergency c-section?: Natural

How old is your LO?: 17 days 

Are you with FOB?: Yes.

Best BnB friend?: No one really..I need friends.

How long have/were you been with OH/FOB?: A bit over 2 1/2 years

How tall are you?: 5'3''.

Are you in school, working or none of the above?: Working

What do you want to be?: A journalist.

3 goals?: Be a good wife and mother, be good at my job and learn to make my own tofu

Was LO planned?: Nope.

Was OH/FOB your first DTD? (If not how many?): I was his 3rd and he was my 2nd

Before you were doing this, what were you doing?: Writing a piece on a whole foods opening :sleep:

How'd your parents react to your pregnancy?: kind of disappointed.

Favorite TV show?: I don't watch much but I guess project runway

Favorite music?: Anything but especially OH's music.

Random fact about LO?: She loves reggae.

Last thing that made you laugh?: Seth

Last incoming call on your phone?: My sister Layla.

What's your last text message say?: popsicles? (Seth asked me to get some from the store)

What are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks?: Bringing Ruby home, starting a new job, moving.

Who is the last person you called?: Seth.

Parents; separated, married or divorced?: Married.

Color of your eyes?: Greenish-hazel.

Favorite holiday?: Christmas and Thanksgiving.

Last thing you ate/drank?: A peach smoothie.

How much money is in your bank account?: $1178.30.

Something you really want done?: Not sure.

Somewhere you want to go?: Peru.

By the age of 25 where do you want to be in life?: Happy, healthy and hopefully with another baby.


----------



## 112110

what is your name --- Lyzz.

how old are you ---17

where do you live --- Pennsylvania, US.

whats your living situation --- LO, my parents, my brother and myself. 

how old were you when you had LO --- 16

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- natural
how old is your LO --- 8 months

are you with FOB --- no

best BNB friend --- I am forever alone *insert troll face here*

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- We were together a year and a half

how tall are you --- 5 foot 7 inches

are you in school or working or neither --- High School.

what do you want to be --- Psychologist.

3 goals --- Make it on my own, graduate both HS and college, be happy.

was LO planned --- Nope.

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- He was my first. 

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- School work.

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- Disappointed but supportive.

favorite tv show --- Teen Mom, 16 & Pregnant, CSI, Law & Order SVU.

favorite music --- Nearly everything.

random fact about lo --- He is nearly crawling!

last thing that made you laugh --- OH 

last imcoming call on your phone --- Dillon [OH]

whats your last text message say --- "So I guesssss I shall let you do your school work :p ill just drag Arielle with me. Love youuuu"

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- FINALLY finishing all these extra classes for school and hopefully getting to meet Tina and Jayden! :happydance:

who is the last person you called --- Darian. 

parents - seperated , married divorced --- Married.

color of your eyes --- green

favorite holiday --- Thanksgiving, Easter.

last thing you ate and drank --- Pepsi.

how much money is in your bank account --- $150 :nope:

something you reallly want done --- To MOVE OUT.

somewhere you want to go --- OH's

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- In a steady relationship with someone who loves Brayden, finishing up college, just generally happy

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262323_10150649149530508_653365507_19377041_3829426_n.jpg


----------



## lizardbreath

All about youuu! ( very random )
what is your name ---Stefani

how old are you ---21

where do you live --- canada

whats your living situation --- Dunno Right now 

how old were you when you had LO --- 16

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- Natural X2

how old is your LO --- 2 years / 5 months 

are you with FOB --- No

best BNB friend --- Dont Have one

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- Was 4 years and 3 years of friendship 

how tall are you --- 5'4"

are you in school or working or neither --- Working Full Time

what do you want to be --- Bookkeeper

3 goals --- My goals are on hold So I dont have any

was LO planned --- nope X2

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- No he was number 3 

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- Shaving my legs lol 

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- First time Horrible Second time Just fine Actually Happy

favorite tv show --- Teen Mom , 16 and pregnant , CSI, Secret life of the American Teenager 

favorite music --- Misc

random fact about lo --- Jaymee said her first word at 10 and a half months but didnt walk til she was 17 months . 
Kat thinks the show Wipeout is so funny she laughs everytime

last thing that made you laugh --- Jaymee ..... She was walking around saying Kit Kat sploded .... Man did she explode

last imcoming call on your phone --- Some stupid telemarketer

whats your last text message say --- Ya Sure

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- My Dads Birthday and Kat turning 6 months on the same day 

who is the last person you called --- My mom 

parents - seperated , married divorced --- Married 25 years

color of your eyes --- Light Brown

favorite holiday --- Easter

last thing you ate and drank --- Chicken Nuggets , Spicy fries and 7-up

how much money is in your bank account --- .......

something you reallly want done --- My Tubes tied :(

somewhere you want to go --- No where Not a Fan of travel

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- No Idea ........

I have no picture on this computer


----------



## lizardbreath

QuintinsMommy said:


> *
> what is your name *---Rome
> *how old are you *--- will be 21 in a week
> *where do you live *--- canada
> *whats your living situation *--- my son, me, and my roommate
> *how old were you when you had LO* --- 19
> *did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section *--- water broke,got morphine,then induced 20hrs late atfer water breaking and epi, also had an to get cut, and 3 stitchs
> *how old is your LO* --- 18 months
> *are you with FOB* --- who?
> *best BNB friend *--- sadly I don't have one :'( taking applications tho!
> *how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) *--- a few weeks. broke up before I knew I was pregnant
> *how tall are you* --- 5'
> *are you in school or working or neither* --- college
> *what do you want to be* --- cop
> *3 goals* --- do well in college, get into shape, have another baby
> *was LO planned* --- no
> *was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) *--- nope, probs like 10th? or so
> *before you were doing this , what were you doing* --- puttin on make up
> *howd your parents react to your pregnancy* --- my mom was okay, my dad and step dad were _****s_, and so were my siblings
> *favorite tv show* --- true blood
> 
> *favorite music* --- indie?
> *random fact about lo* --- he has vampire teeth
> *last thing that made you laugh *--- Quin
> *last imcoming call on your phone* --- my landlord
> *whats your last text message say* --- ok
> *what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks *--- moving,college,daycare busy next little bit!
> *who is the last person you called *--- my roommate
> *parents - seperated , married divorced *--- divorced and remarried
> *color of your eye*s --- brown
> *favorite holiday* --- christmas
> *last thing you ate and drank* --- water toast
> *how much money is in your bank account* --- *-*20.93
> *something you reallly want done *--- my cleanin
> *somewhere you want to go *--- UK
> *by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life *-- happy
> 
> Cant think of any more random things haha,
> ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.

OOOOO OO Pick me Rome ill be your BNB buddy lol . FYI Love your picture I think your so Pretty because your so unique


----------



## Leah_xx

Rome Ill be your BNB buddy


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

what is your name --- Laura

how old are you ---20

where do you live --- UK

whats your living situation --- with OH and our two kids

how old were you when you had LO --- Conceived first at 17, had her at 18. Second at 19.

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- natural for both :thumbup:

how old is your LO --- My daughter's 2 years old next week EEEK :O and my son's 6 months and 8 days. 

are you with FOB --- yes

best BNB friend --- People in my sig!! :haha:

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- coming up 4 years in October

how tall are you --- 5 foot 1 ish

are you in school or working or neither --- neither, Currently a SAHM

what do you want to be --- not sure tbh!! Love kids, so maybe working with children!

3 goals --- buy a house, be a good partner & mummy, enjoy life! 

was LO planned --- yes

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- no, second. 

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- attempting to get my son back to bed (for the third time) I've given up and he's currently kicking me on the sofa

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- Mum was furious first time round. Dad was okay. Second time around Mum was dissappointed, dad was supportive and congratulatory.

favorite tv show --- one born every minute, outnumbered, jezza kyle, teen mom , 16 and pregnant , underage and pregnant, supernanny, gordon ramsays kitchen nightmares, family guy, american dad.. oh and peppa pig :winkwink:

favorite music --- mostly rnb, but ill pretty much listen to everything 

random fact about lo --- Robyn says 'bless mummy/daddy/nanny (etc)' when someone sneezes. Logan is a MAJOR mummys boy!

last thing that made you laugh --- Robyn being silly

last imcoming call on your phone --- Dad

whats your last text message say --- "Haha lozers"

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- Leeds meet! Kate, her OH and LO coming to stay. Robyn's 2nd Birthday!!!! 

who is the last person you called --- grandparents

parents - seperated , married divorced --- married

color of your eyes --- brown

favorite holiday --- christmas

last thing you ate and drank --- Muller Apple Rice Pudding, Tea

how much money is in your bank account --- Thats anyones guess! £150?? 

something you reallly want done --- all my cleaning :haha: someone de clutter my house!!! 

somewhere you want to go --- New Zealand

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- engaged, 
decent amount of savings so on the way to thinking about getting a morgage to own our own place, decided what job I want and in it!


----------



## ShelbyLee

All about youuu! ( very random )
what is your name ---Shelby

how old are you ---20

where do you live --- Texas 

whats your living situation --- I live with OH, LO, MIL,FIL,GMIL,his aunt and her two kids and when shes not at school, sil 

how old were you when you had LO --- 20

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- natural (+epi)

how old is your LO --- 7 months

are you with FOB --- yes

best BNB friend --- don't have one. =(

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- 2.5 years

how tall are you --- 5"2'

are you in school or working or neither --- working full-time starting school full time end of next month

what do you want to be --- architect/ landscape design

3 goals --- graduate college, buy a house, live happily with my family.

was LO planned --- ntnp

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- no, two before

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- just put baby to sleep.

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- super duper excited!

favorite tv show --- any design shows, and anything like pawn stars, american pickers, kinda weird.. =) oh and ofcourse teen mom <3

favorite music --- country

random fact about lo --- She would perfer me to anyone.. OH gets pissed bc he spends most the time with her. 

last thing that made you laugh --- uh.. probably the baby

last imcoming call on your phone --- work

whats your last text message say --- idk.. to lazy to find my phone.

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- starting school. =)

who is the last person you called --- skylar

parents - seperated , married divorced --- rockily married..

color of your eyes --- mostly blue but it depends on the day

favorite holiday --- halloween

last thing you ate and drank --- pb&j and coke

how much money is in your bank account --- $200, we get paid friday.

something you reallly want done --- move outtttttt

somewhere you want to go --- Michigan, and England

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- Married, with another oh

Cant think of any more random things haha, 
i dont have a picture on this laptop..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lizardbreath said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> *
> what is your name *---Rome
> *how old are you *--- will be 21 in a week
> *where do you live *--- canada
> *whats your living situation *--- my son, me, and my roommate
> *how old were you when you had LO* --- 19
> *did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section *--- water broke,got morphine,then induced 20hrs late atfer water breaking and epi, also had an to get cut, and 3 stitchs
> *how old is your LO* --- 18 months
> *are you with FOB* --- who?
> *best BNB friend *--- sadly I don't have one :'( taking applications tho!
> *how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) *--- a few weeks. broke up before I knew I was pregnant
> *how tall are you* --- 5'
> *are you in school or working or neither* --- college
> *what do you want to be* --- cop
> *3 goals* --- do well in college, get into shape, have another baby
> *was LO planned* --- no
> *was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) *--- nope, probs like 10th? or so
> *before you were doing this , what were you doing* --- puttin on make up
> *howd your parents react to your pregnancy* --- my mom was okay, my dad and step dad were _****s_, and so were my siblings
> *favorite tv show* --- true blood
> 
> *favorite music* --- indie?
> *random fact about lo* --- he has vampire teeth
> *last thing that made you laugh *--- Quin
> *last imcoming call on your phone* --- my landlord
> *whats your last text message say* --- ok
> *what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks *--- moving,college,daycare busy next little bit!
> *who is the last person you called *--- my roommate
> *parents - seperated , married divorced *--- divorced and remarried
> *color of your eye*s --- brown
> *favorite holiday* --- christmas
> *last thing you ate and drank* --- water toast
> *how much money is in your bank account* --- *-*20.93
> *something you reallly want done *--- my cleanin
> *somewhere you want to go *--- UK
> *by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life *-- happy
> 
> Cant think of any more random things haha,
> ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.
> 
> OOOOO OO Pick me Rome ill be your BNB buddy lol . FYI Love your picture I think your so Pretty because your so uniqueClick to expand...

:hugs: thanks , where in canada are you again?


----------



## GypsyDancer

what is your name ---Tamsin

how old are you ---21 now...

where do you live --- england

whats your living situation --- renting with OH and baby

how old were you when you had LO --- 20

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- natural but with assistance

how old is your LO --- 10 and a half months 

are you with FOB --- yes

best BNB friend --- Dont have any..

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- 3 and a half years

how tall are you --- short..5ft..maybe just over..?

are you in school or working or neither --- working

what do you want to be --- i really dont know..:nope:

3 goals --- keep lo nice and healthy and make him grow up big and strong! Get a high paying job that i love..Buy our own house..and have it exactly how i want it..

was LO planned --- yes and no..

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- no 

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- ironing :iron:

howd your parents react to your pregnancy ---very well surprisingly

favorite tv show --- mm right now probably penn & teller fool us..oh got me into it.. 

favorite music --- my heart belongs to rockabilly and alternative music..but i'll listen to the radio with current pop songs on easily these days..

random fact about lo --- lo had a chinese takeaway tonight 

last thing that made you laugh --- a magician on penn and teller fool us 

last imcoming call on your phone --- OH

whats your last text message say --- yeah

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- going to centre parcs!

who is the last person you called --- OH or my mum

parents - seperated , married divorced --- divorced and remarried
color of your eyes --- green

favorite holiday --- christmas

last thing you ate and drank --- Cup of tea and a club biscuit

how much money is in your bank account --- mm...probably £100 if that...

something you reallly want done --- a boob job! a nice hair cut..the weight to be gone!

somewhere you want to go --- Disney world again..and to bed right now..

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- hmm well thats 4 years away..id like to be happy with my life..in a better job..engaged..and either have another baby already or one on the way..

ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1392.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kattsmiles

Maria :)
 



Attached Files:







Image2-2.jpg
File size: 121 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lizardbreath

QuintinsMommy said:


> :hugs: thanks , where in canada are you again?

Owen Sound I live 4 hours from you . I used to live in St Catherines a few years ago.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

*what is your name* --- Ella (Eloisa) 

*how old are you* ---18

*where do you live* --- London

*whats your living situation* --- inbetween my house and OH's house until we get our own place! 

*how old were you when you had LO* --- PG at 17 but had her at 18

*did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section* --- Water birth :)

*how old is your LO* --- Basically 2 months

*are you with FOB* --- Yeah :) 

*best BNB friend* --- Dont really have one, I would say i talk to kandbumpx the most

*how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you )* --- 2 years

*how tall are you* --- 5 foot 2

*are you in school or working or neither* --- Work as a stay at home mummy ;) 

*what do you want to be* --- Art teacher

*3 goals* --- Have my own place, have a good income, travel a lot with Lyla :) 

*was LO planned* --- no but i secretly wanted one! ;) 

*was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many)* --- No i had a boyfriend before!

*before you were doing this , what were you doing* --- having a cigerette (BAD HABIT) and planning my tattoo! 

*howd your parents react to your pregnancy* --- My mum was over the moon! My dad was not as happy but within a week or two he was ok, now hes in love with her! 

*favorite tv show* --- teen mom deffo!! also love family guy & south park & wrestling ;) 

*favorite music* --- anything really, prefer more rocky kind of music but nothing like screamer! 

*random fact about lo* --- Shes gorgeous :cloud9: and she has the cutest smile!

*last thing that made you laugh* --- Top gear (programme on TV) & Lyla smiling at me when i was trying to get bogies out her nose haha!

*last imcoming call on your phone* --- My friend Abi
*
whats your last text message say* --- "Dad im not home tonight can you please wash babys bottles & ill buy you some ice cream in return lol xx"

*what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks* --- Taking Lyla swimming, having a bbq with my girls as havent seen them in a while! 

*who is the last person you called* --- My little sis

*parents - seperated , married divorced* --- Going through a divorce currently but both have new partners 

*color of your eyes* --- hazely browny..

*favorite holiday* --- christmas time woooo!

*last thing you ate and drank* --- cup of tea and toast! 

*how much money is in your bank account* --- £286 :(

*something you reallly want done *--- a sleeve tattoo ;)

*somewhere you want to go* --- anywhere that isnt england!

*by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life *-- I will be married because OH proposed last month :) so would also like to have another child and be in a nice family home with a decent income 

*ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.* - have two, cant decide which is best... lol 

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/155027_10150334488705052_585980051_16200258_6710178_n.jpg
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/149741_10150300182720052_585980051_15654633_618069_n.jpg


----------



## Natasha2605

what is your name --- Natasha

how old are you ---20 in eight days!

where do you live --- Edinburgh

whats your living situation Private rent with OH and Summer, and Beanie

how old were you when you had LO --- 19? No 18. I wasn't 19 till the August!

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- Natural

how old is your LO --- 14 months

are you with FOB --- Yep!

best BNB friend --- Dont really have one

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- 2 years and a month and a week or so

how tall are you --- 5 foot 4?

are you in school or working or neither --- I work part time, OH full time :)

what do you want to be --- Was a social Worker but thinking about midwifery atm

3 goals --- Have a water birth for LO 2 in Feb, Start Uni next Sep, learn to drive before next summer! 

was LO planned --- No, this LO was though 

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) ---Yep

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- Browsing on bnb!

howd your parents react to your pregnancy ---Err not very well. They absolutely dote on Summer now though. Were thrilled with this beanie though.

favorite tv show ---Teen Mom, Wife Swap, 16 and Preg

favorite music --- Anything you'd find in the charts, espec Beyonce and Lady Gaga

random fact about lo --- I've never met a happier toddler!

last thing that made you laugh ---Summer, running about with odd shoes on this morning

last imcoming call on your phone --- My OH, he and Summer are out shopping
x"
whats your last text message say --- ''Haha nut, they're not getting wrapped'' from my OH, about my bday pressies!

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- My scan on Tuesday.

who is the last person you called --- My mum this morning

parents - seperated , married divorced --- Married for 22 years

color of your eyes --- Bluee

favorite holiday --- christmas!

last thing you ate and drank --- Glass of coke and cheesy pasta! 

how much money is in your bank account --- About £1200?

something you reallly want done --- a 3d scan!

somewhere you want to go --- Nowhere atm!

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- Hopefully married. Have my 2 kiddies. Be finished with uni.

ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO. - 

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/016-1-1.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/CNV00074-1.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lizardbreath said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: thanks , where in canada are you again?
> 
> Owen Sound I live 4 hours from you . I used to live in St Catherines a few years ago.Click to expand...

did you go to school here?


----------



## unconditional

lizardbreath said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: thanks , where in canada are you again?
> 
> Owen Sound I live 4 hours from you . I used to live in St Catherines a few years ago.Click to expand...

hey im going to owen sound in august! my half sister lives there!


----------



## Jemma0717

It's fun learning about everyone.

All of you are soo pretty!!!


----------



## emmylou92

what is your name --- Emma

how old are you ---19 in 12 days

where do you live --- England

whats your living situation --- living with oh and hollie

how old were you when you had LO --- 18

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- natural birth

how old is your LO --- 6.5 months

are you with FOB --- i am

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) ---2yrs on the 23rd of last month

how tall are you --- 5'3''

are you in school or working or neither --- none

what do you want to be --- im a quallified hairdresser and plumber..but tbh idk

3 goals ---get married, build new house in lake district have another baby

was LO planned --- Yes 100%

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- 1st


before you were doing this , what were you doing --- changing my siggie

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- mum knew we were ttc so she was chuffed dad was mad at first he's happy now though

favorite tv show --- FBI case files. underaged and pregnant. emmerdale corrie and eastenders

favorite music --- what ever comes on the radio and adam and the ants

random fact about lo --- sometimes when i look at her i think she looks like an old man. ill post a pic and show you 

last thing that made you laugh --- hollie having a temper tantrum

last imcoming call on your phone --- my uncle keith

whats your last text message say --- up your bum :blush:
what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks ---my birthday 
who is the last person you called --- oh


parents - seperated , married divorced --- devorced
color of your eyes --- brown

favorite holiday --- easter

last thing you ate and drank --- im drinking a mocca and eating cherry drops


how much money is in your bank account --- £2,391.23p

something you reallly want done --- my eyebrows by a pro i hate doing them myself

somewhere you want to go --- olu deniz its lush

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- 
i want to be married moved into our house and have another lo[/COLOR]

Cant think of any more random things haha,
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.
 



Attached Files:







P7180011.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6









P1240118.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JadeBaby75

name---Caysie Jade

how old are you---19

where do you live --- texas

whats your living situation --- with my mom/ sometimes at my bfs

how old were you when you had LO --- 19

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- emergency c-section :cry:

how old is your LO --- almost 5 months

are you with FOB --- yes

best BNB friend --- New here :flower:

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- 2 and a half years

how tall are you --- 5'10

are you in school or working or neither --- college

what do you want to be --- a nurse

3 goals --- become a nurse, save money for jade's future, travel out of the country

was LO planned --- Nope

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- Yes. 

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- Watching ANTM& Bad Girls Club lol

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- Mad at first then came around 

favorite tv show --- pretty much all reality t.v.

favorite music --- im not sure :shrug:

random fact about lo --- She never poops like EVER :shrug:

last thing that made you laugh --- My mom

last imcoming call on your phone --- My bf's mom :wacko:

whats your last text message say --- "Do u think u will be able to go to Vegas for my 21st for a weekend? Its June 1-3?"

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- Going to Schliterban (sp), Starting school

who is the last person you called --- my mommy

parents - seperated , married divorced --- divorced 

color of your eyes --- brown

favorite holiday --- Christmas

last thing you ate and drank --- Plain white rice, hawaiin punch

how much money is in your bank account --- $2000.00

something you reallly want done --- boob job

somewhere you want to go --- Italy

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- married, home owner, debt free :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







orange shirt.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JWandBump

What is your name?: Jorja

How old are you?: 20

Where do you live?: England, UK

What's your living situation?: Living with my OH and LO

How old were you when you had LO?: 19

Did you have a natural birth, planned c-section or emergency c-section?: Natural, I tried a bit on gas and air but hated it 

How old is your LO?: Almost 4months

Are you with FOB?: Yes

Best BnB friend?: I dont have that many :blush:

How long have/were you been with OH/FOB?: 3 years and 2 months :cloud9:

How tall are you?: Average lol I have no idea

Are you in school, working or none of the above?: SAHM

What do you want to be?: I would love to be a Midwife but im not cleaver enough

3 goals?: Have another baby in 2012, Go back to college, Learn to drive

Was LO planned?: No 

Was OH/FOB your first DTD? (If not how many?): I was his first, he was my forth. 

Before you were doing this, what were you doing?: Getting LO to sleep

How'd your parents react to your pregnancy?: Shocked and happy 

Favorite TV show?: Friends, OTH, The vampire diaries, Lost, 90210

Favorite music?: Lots 

Random fact about LO?: She has amazing hair 

Last thing that made you laugh?: Jeremy Kyle, The idiots they get on that show :haha: 

Last incoming call on your phone?: My sister Nade 

What's your last text message say?: 'Love you and Emily Lots' from my OH 

What are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks?: Nothing Really :/

Who is the last person you called?: My mums house

Parents; separated, married or divorced?: Separated

Color of your eyes?: Blue

Favorite holiday?: Christmas

Last thing you ate/drank?: Toast and water, i just got up lol 

How much money is in your bank account?: NILL :haha: Went shopping the other day and kind of spent it all :dohh:

Something you really want done?: My house decorated esspecially LO's nursery

Somewhere you want to go?: Disneyland and America

By the age of 25 where do you want to be in life?: 1 more kid, Married and very happy :D


----------



## Bexxx

*What is your name?:* Rebekah

*How old are you?: *19

*Where do you live?:* Scotland

*What's your living situation?:* I live with my parents, little sister and grandparents...haha not as bad as it seems, two houses made into one.

*How old were you when you had LO?:* 19.

*Did you have a natural birth, planned c-section or emergency c-section?:* Au natural.

*How old is your LO?:* 13 days :cloud9:

*Are you with FOB?:* Yes.

*Best BnB friend?:* No-one! I'm awfully shy :blush:

*How long have/were you been with OH/FOB?:* Just over 4 years.

*How tall are you?:* Hmm, 5'10? I'm not entirely sure. I'm not small anyway.

*Are you in school, working or none of the above?:* On a 'gap year'

*What do you want to be?:* Midwife.

*3 goals?:* Get married, get my degree, have a little brother or sister for Isla.

*Was LO planned?:* Nope.

*Was OH/FOB your first DTD? (If not how many?):* Indeed. We were only 15 when we met!

*Before you were doing this, what were you doing?:* Feeding Isla.

*How'd your parents react to your pregnancy?:* Horribly.

*Favorite TV show?:* Shameless, American Dad

*Favorite music?:* Greeeeen Day :happydance:

*Random fact about LO?:* She has a LOT of hair.

*Last thing that made you laugh?:* It's so sad that I don't know...

*Last incoming call on your phone?: *OH

*What's your last text message say?:* Something about shoes from OH

*What are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks?:* I know what I'm not looking forward too...OH leaving.

*Who is the last person you called?:* OH

*Parents; separated, married or divorced?:* Married.

*Color of your eyes?:* Blue.

*Favorite holiday?:* Christmas!

*Last thing you ate/drank?:* Mushroom soup and some water.

*How much money is in your bank account?:* Enough.

*Something you really want done?: * Isla's burps to stop lol.

*Somewhere you want to go?:* Dunno, loads of places. Asia I guess.

*By the age of 25 where do you want to be in life?: * Comfortable 

Most up to date picture of me...taken June 2010...I'm not very photogenic.
 



Attached Files:







1291405057969.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## faolan5109

All about youuu! ( very random )
what is your name ---Kelly
how old are you ---20

where do you live --- jersey

whats your living situation --- at home, but moving very soon

how old were you when you had LO --- 18

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- emergency section

how old is your LO --- 15 months

are you with FOB --- no

best BNB friend --- Ally

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- few years

how tall are you --- 5 '3

are you in school or working or neither --- working

what do you want to be --- tattoo artist 

3 goals --- move out, school, tattoo

was LO planned --- no

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- nope

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- f-ing around on here

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- mom was supportive dad didnt speak to me for months.

favorite tv show --- House

favorite music --- metal

random fact about lo --- He is possiably the strongest toddler I have ever seen. He can pick up and carry things my 2 year old god daughter can't.

last thing that made you laugh --- my Boss

last imcoming call on your phone --- My Oh

whats your last text message say --- Fun

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- a new place and school

who is the last person you called --- My fuzzy

parents - seperated , married divorced --- divorced and remarried

color of your eyes --- Brown

favorite holiday --- Halloween ( I hate every other holiday ever made popular and dont celebrate them)

last thing you ate and drank --- brownie and pepsi

how much money is in your bank account --- 1789 ( american)

something you reallly want done --- Lipo

somewhere you want to go --- india

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- my own place carrer with maybe on more kid

Cant think of any more random things haha, 
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.
 



Attached Files:







029.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GeekChicDoll

*What is your name?:* Ness

*How old are you?: *19

*Where do you live?:* England

*What's your living situation?:* I live with my grandmother and aunt. OH stays here weekends but works in a different town so it's a long-distance thing during the week.

*How old were you when you had LO?:* 19.

*Did you have a natural birth, planned c-section or emergency c-section?:* Natural birth.

*How old is your LO?:* 13 days.

*Are you with FOB?:* Indeed.

*Best BnB friend?:* Nobody... I'm new to posting on here. It's scary to be new!

*How long have/were you been with OH/FOB?:* A year and a half.

*How tall are you?:* 5' 5.5''

*Are you in school, working or none of the above?:* None of those. Stay At Home mother at the moment and plan to be for about a year.

*What do you want to be?:* A doctor. Baby has just pushed those plans back a little, not that I mind. If not a doctor then I'd like to be a fashion editor for a magazine or maybe even just a features editor... Yeah, totally different options 

*3 goals?:* Go to university, get married and eventually have more children.

*Was LO planned?:* No.

*Was OH/FOB your first DTD? (If not how many?):* Nope.

*Before you were doing this, what were you doing?:* Browsing the forums.

*How'd your parents react to your pregnancy?:* My father was excited although I barely see him as he lives abroad. My mother doesn't exist. My aunt is pretty much my mother.

*Favorite TV show?:* Gossip Girl, True Blood, Nikita, Criminal Minds... I like so many :dohh:

*Favorite music?:* A little bit of everything. Apart from dubstep. Really don't like dubstep.

*Random fact about LO?:* She smiles in her sleep a lot.

*Last thing that made you laugh?:* Urm... probably the tv? Or something silly I did.

*Last incoming call on your phone?: * OH

*What's your last text message say?:* 'Come online' from OH

*What are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks?:* Going on holiday with Liana.

*Who is the last person you called?:* OH

*Parents; separated, married or divorced?:* Never really together in the first place.

*Color of your eyes?:* Dark hazel I guess.

*Favorite holiday?:* Halloween!

*Last thing you ate/drank?:* Steak and boiled potatoes. Tropicana tropical flavour.

*How much money is in your bank account?:* None. In fact, I reckon it's negative right about now.

*Something you really want done?: * My income support claim processed.

*Somewhere you want to go?:* Japan. 

*By the age of 25 where do you want to be in life?: * Anywhere it wants to take me, as long as I'm happy.

Oh dear... I don't really do photos.
 



Attached Files:







47920_10150268118325646_569135645_14727747_2014306_n.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsEngland

what is your name --- Beth

how old are you ---19 (soon to be 20 ekkkkk)

where do you live --- UK

whats your living situation --- With my hubby and bubba

how old were you when you had LO --- 18 when i fell pregnant 19 when she was born

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- natural birth no pain relief

how old is your LO --- 7 months

are you with FOB --- Yes

best BNB friend --- Kate (can't think of her bnb name off hand)

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- Together 4 years married 2.

how tall are you --- 5ft7

are you in school or working or neither ---neither

what do you want to be --- for the moment and stay at home mum, eventually a community midwife

3 goals --- Go to uni next year, have baby number two, lose the rest of the weight i want to

was LO planned --- yes

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- No he was my 2nd

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- on facebook creating my sellers page to sell my handmade headbands

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- Thrilled!

favorite tv show --- teen mom, underage and pregnant

favorite music --- tonnes

random fact about lo --- We call her fish because when i was pregnant she wiggled so much so we called her wiggle fish which has now just been shortened to fish lol!

last thing that made you laugh --- Delilah blowing raspberrys

last imcoming call on your phone --- Mum

whats your last text message say --- "Xxxx"

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- Delilah turning 1!

who is the last person you called --- mum 

parents - seperated , married divorced --- Married

color of your eyes --- greeny blue

favorite holiday --- christmas

last thing you ate and drank --- homemade cajun chicken and vimto

how much money is in your bank account --- No clue

something you reallly want done --- Boob job

somewhere you want to go --- Dubai

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- 2 kids and to have my degree in midwifery

Cant think of any more random things haha, 
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/285474_2034704225130_1169925114_31968533_3666882_n.jpg


----------



## Chrissy7411

what is your name ---Christina (Chrissy)

how old are you ---16

where do you live --- Texas

whats your living situation --- OH, LO, roommate + her LO

how old were you when you had LO --- 16

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- Natural birth

how old is your LO --- 1 month 2 days 

are you with FOB --- Yes

best BNB friend --- I don't have one! :(

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- 14 months

how tall are you --- 5"1'

are you in school or working or neither --- Highschool.

what do you want to be --- I'm not sure. 

3 goals --- Gratuating high school, going to collage and getting a Goidelic job so Jace can have an amazing fulling life.

was LO planned --- No.

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- No. 

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- Just on BNB and BF J.

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- My mom was excited like 5 minutes after the shock. Dad took a lot more time to be "happy". 

favorite tv show --- Teen Mom, 16 and Pregnant, South Park and Futurama.

favorite music --- Good music lol.

random fact about lo --- He's adorable. :cloud9:

last thing that made you laugh --- Jace, farting. :haha:

last imcoming call on your phone --- My phones off.

whats your last text message say --- PHONES OFF!

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- Being able to work out.

who is the last person you called --- Mom. 

parents - seperated , married divorced --- Married, separated, back together (about 12344567 times).

color of your eyes --- Brown.

favorite holiday --- Christmas.

last thing you ate and drank --- Banana and coke.

how much money is in your bank account --- idk! :dohh:

something you reallly want done --- Nose job.

somewhere you want to go --- Germany. 

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- Married and in collage.

Cant think of any more random things haha, 
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.
I'll add a picture in a bit, I'm on my iPad. :)


----------



## abbSTAR

Just to let you girls know with an iPad theres a photo bucket app and you can upload pictures that way :flow:


----------



## Lexilove

Chrissy I'll be your friend! I need a mommy buddy :blush:


----------



## AirForceWife7

what is your name ---Kelsey (Kels)

how old are you ---18

where do you live --- visiting family in PA. moving to New Mexico August 21st :D

whats your living situation --- DH, baby girl, & me :cloud9:

how old were you when you had LO --- 18

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- Natural birth with epidural

how old is your LO --- 7 months :flow:

are you with FOB --- Yes mam

best BNB friend --- I don't have one! :(

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- We've been together for two years .. married for 10 months :cloud9:

how tall are you --- 5'8.5'' .. is what the doctors say .. but i swear I'm taller :haha: I'm pretty much lurch

are you in school or working or neither --- Neither .. SAHM & student :thumbup:

what do you want to be --- Majoring in nursing .. minoring in psychology

3 goals --- Raise my daughter to live a happy, healthy, successful life ... graduate from college with my degree ... & move back to Florida when DH is out of the military! :D

was LO planned --- Nope, but I couldn't imagine life without her :cloud9:

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- Nope, there were two previos to him .. I was his first though .. wish I could give him the same :( 

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- Doing my hairrr ;)

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- Gene, (I refuse to call him my stepdad) threw a crucifix at me & told me to stare jesus in the face & tell him i committed a sin. My Mom said a ton of horrible stuff & kicked me out, & my dad took me in after not seeing me for 3 and a half years.

favorite tv show --- Teen Mom, Futurama, & I'm a bit embarrassed, but, Jersey Shore :blush:

favorite music --- Anything & Everything

random fact about lo --- She farts more than my husband ... which is unbelievable :haha: & stinky 

last thing that made you laugh --- Talking to Jon on the phone <3 

last imcoming call on your phone --- My husbyyy

whats your last text message say --- "I try ;) meow"" Bahahahah my best friend was serenading me with romance

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- Jon comes home next Wednesday after not seeing LO & I for 3 months! :yipee:

who is the last person you called --- Some random telemarketer who annoys the shit out of me. 

parents - seperated , married divorced --- Seperated .. mom is engaged to a real lunatic.. dad has a girlfriend who is very sweet .. i just want to hug her

color of your eyes --- Grayish-blue

favorite holiday --- Thanksgiving :D NOM

last thing you ate and drank --- Honey bunches of oats ... I'm about to get my sub out of the fridge

how much money is in your bank account --- $1600 ... Jon just got paid on the 1st

something you reallly want done --- I am dying to get my hair cut & dyed! It's way too long, but I swear I have a hair-cutting phobia & I always back out.

somewhere you want to go --- Scuba diving in the Great Barrier Reef! 

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- Happy & never looking back.

Cant think of any more random things haha, 
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.
I'm feeling a tad lazy, there's a couple of me on some other threads :haha:


----------



## tasha41

*All about youuu! ( very random )*
*what is your name ---* Natasha

*how old are you --- *21

*where do you live ---* Ontario, Canada

*whats your living situation --- *living with OH, LO & our kitty

*how old were you when you had LO ---* 19

*did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section ---* emergency c-section

*how old is your LO ---* 2.5 in September

*are you with FOB --- *yes

*best BNB friend ---* I don't really know :) Guess I don't really have one

*how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- *Since May 2007 (4 years)

*how tall are you ---* 5 foot 1 inch! 

*are you in school or working or neither --- *both.. my last exam for my college certificate is on the 16th, then I start working on a diploma, but I am thinking of doing a part-time degree at McMaster University since it's in town. I also work at McDonald's as a team leader (manager sorta), expect to be promoted within 6 months to manager

*what do you want to be --- *I don't really know, as long as I don't hate my job, I make decent money, and I'm able to spend time with my family... I don't care 

*3 goals ---* lose weight (get down to anything under 120lbs), go on vacation next year (Dominican or Mexico we think), make more money

*was LO planned ---* no

*was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) ---* no, I slept with 1 person before him, 1 person after (but before we started dating).. 3 all together

*before you were doing this , what were you doing --- *I'm watching some movie on TV, no idea what

*howd your parents react to your pregnancy ---* my mom was okay.. my dad was upset

*favorite tv show ---* Four Weddings, Love It or List It, Rachael Ray

*favorite music --- *dance, rock, hip hop.. lots of stuff

*random fact about lo ---* she was born on Friday the 13th!

*last thing that made you laugh --- *OH

*last imcoming call on your phone ---* OH's mom

*whats your last text message say ---* "and I'm getting hungry now" (from my pregnant friend lol)

*what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks ---* getting a college certificate, Labour Day weekend

who *is the last person you called --- *my parents

*parents - seperated , married divorced ---* married

*color of your eyes ---* green

*favorite holiday --- *Christmas or Halloween

*last thing you ate and drank --- *ate, grilled peaches w/ vanilla frozen yogurt.. drank, Aquafina

*how much money is in your bank account --- *not a lot! Pay day is on Friday and I am pretty broke atm!

*something you reallly want done ---* boob job, liposuction, new tattoo lol. Also for someone to write my surgical procedures exam and get 100 on it!

*somewhere you want to go --- *anywhere hot on vacation! Or the east coast 

*by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- *married, maybe another LO.. maybe looking at moving to a new house.. 

*ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.*
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110807.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## annawrigley

Bumping this as I believe I was :coolio: absent when it was made...

what is your name --- Anna

how old are you --- 19

where do you live --- York, UK

whats your living situation --- Just me & Noah :)

how old were you when you had LO --- 17

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- Natural

how old is your LO --- Almost 18 months :|

are you with FOB --- No

best BNB friend --- In my sig :kiss:

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- Was with him 14 months

how tall are you --- 5'2.5''

are you in school or working or neither --- College

what do you want to be --- Paediatric nurse

3 goals --- Go to uni, not murder FOB by the time Noah's 18, find a nice guy who loves us both and have more babbbbbies

was LO planned --- Yes

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- Yup

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- Washing up

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- Ermm my mum was shocked and encouraged me to 'consider my options', my dad was disappointed that I didn't tell him (my mum told him) and we kinda just acted like it wasn't happening :haha:

favorite tv show --- Soo many, my good old soaps, Dezza Housewives, but all time fave 24 :cry: RIP...

favorite music --- 'Pop' I guess

random fact about lo --- He's hilarious

last thing that made you laugh --- Probs Kate

last imcoming call on your phone --- FOB -_-

whats your last text message say --- "You're amaze xxx" :smug: 

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- HOPEFULLY starting my access course at college if all goes to plan... And going to London next weekend!

who is the last person you called --- My dad

parents - seperated , married divorced --- Divorced, dad is single, mum has a partner gun:)

color of your eyes --- Brown

favorite holiday --- Christmas

last thing you ate and drank --- Skips & tea

how much money is in your bank account --- £699.42 (my rent is due in 2 days)

something you reallly want done --- I wouldn't but if there was guaranteed no scars and nothing gone wrong I'd have a boob reduction & uplift

somewhere you want to go --- I like it here

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- Noah will be 8 :shock: Umm I'd like to have finished uni and be working, be in a relationship and have another child (not sure how that'd fit in with the uni/working but we'll see! ;))
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-07-05 at 10.47.jpg
File size: 95.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## amygwen

what is your name --- Amy!

how old are you --- 21 :D

where do you live --- San Antonio, Texas

whats your living situation --- I live with my parents! :blush: haha

how old were you when you had LO --- 20.

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- Emergency c-sec

how old is your LO --- Almost 15 months! 

are you with FOB --- Yesssssssssss.

best BNB friend --- Hmmm, I have a few.. don't really want to pick a fave!

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- 3 years 6 months!

how tall are you --- 5' exactly!

are you in school or working or neither --- BOTH BITCHESSSSSS.

what do you want to be --- Special education teacher!

3 goals --- Finish university, get a good paying job & move out on my own soon!

was LO planned --- Not planned 

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- LOL, no. 5th!

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- Eating chocolate chip cookies from McDonalds yummmy!

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- Both were disappointed but they came around over time.

favorite tv show --- Seinfeld :D I loooove Jerry Seinfeld!

favorite music --- Oldies :)

random fact about lo --- He is the best baby EVERRRR.

last thing that made you laugh --- I can't rememberrrrr. I think someones status update on facebook! How depressing!

last imcoming call on your phone --- Alex (OH/FOB)

whats your last text message say --- "I really dont like it when u try to make me feel like a bad dad" LOL

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- Seeing my sister hopefully! 

who is the last person you called --- Alex

parents - seperated , married divorced --- They are married, 39 years!

color of your eyes --- Green.

favorite holiday --- Christmas

last thing you ate and drank --- Chocolate chip cookies from McDonalds and iced coffee from McD's

how much money is in your bank account --- $50! But I have some cash haha!

something you reallly want done --- SCHOOL.

somewhere you want to go --- Anywhere! I love travelling!

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- Oh gosh, sadly it's not that far away! I'd like to be finished with university and already have a job. Hopefully!

I'm trying to find a decent, recent photograph. I'LL BE BACK.


----------



## KaceysMummy

*what is your name:* Courtney

*how old are you:* 20

*where do you live:* Scotland, UK

*whats your living situation:* with DH and LO

*how old were you when you had LO:* 18

*did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section: *natural birth

*how old is your LO:* 1 year and 9 months

*are you with FOB:* Yeeeah :)

*best BNB friend:* :shrug: don't speak enough... :(

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ): 3 years

*how tall are you:* 5 foot something...

*are you in school or working or neither:* neither

*what do you want to be:* A learning support teacher or psychologist 

*3 goals:* have a happy family, have more babies and lose weight!

*was LO planned:* Nope.

*was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many):* First

*before you were doing this, what were you doing:* watching toy story 3 :)

*how'd your parents react to your pregnancy:* alot better than I had imagined, my mum was excited and disappointed, dad was fine.

*favorite tv show:* teen mom, one tree hill, next top model

*favorite music: * pop, a bit of everything really...

*random fact about LO:* she sings along to Jessie J - Price tag, and loves it!

*last thing that made you laugh:* Kacey

*last imcoming call on your phone:* Mum

*whats your last text message say:* Mobile is bustificated :( 

*what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks: *Wedding anniversary 2 weeks tomorrow :D

*who is the last person you called:* Mum

*parents - separated, married or divorced:* Married

*color of your eyes: * Blue

*favorite holiday:* Christmas :)

*last thing you ate and drank:* Fruit Flakes and Mac B water

*how much money is in your bank account:* £1812.23

*something you reallly want done:* tattoo

*somewhere you want to go:* Disneyland

*by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life:* Just want to be happy


----------



## x Zaly x

what is your name: Zalykha, nik name Zaly.

how old are you: 19.

where do you live: Scotland, Glasgow.

whats your living situation: Live in a two bedroom flat with dh and lo.

how old were you when you had LO: 18.

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section: Natural.

how old is your LO: 14 months.

are you with FOB: Yes.

best BNB friend: eddjanuary1. (khalisa sher), (My sister) :happydance:

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ): Been together for two years and married for one year.

how tall are you: 5,4

are you in school or working or neither: SAHM:flower:

what do you want to be: A good mummy and wife:winkwink:

3 goals: For me and hubby to move country, adopt a chinese baby, and have atleast two more children of our own.

was LO planned: NTNP

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many): Yes we were each others first and last:cloud9:

before you were doing this , what were you doing: Watching tv with hubby.

howd your parents react to your pregnancy: Very upset and disappointed, but supportive. 

favorite tv show: teen mom, eastenders.

favorite music: Big mix of things but favourite would have to be RnB and some hiphop.

random fact about lo: She's 100% daddy's girl.

last thing that made you laugh: Lo making her silly face that she does hehehehe...

last imcoming call on your phone: hubby.

whats your last text message say: "ok :) xxx"

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks: well im looking forward to go to egypt next week :) and in 6weeks moving house hopefully. 

who is the last person you called: My mum.

parents - seperated , married divorced: Married.

colour of your eyes: hazel.

favourite holiday: Christmas.

last thing you ate and drank: Yoghurt and a bottle of oasis.

how much money is in your bank account///////

something you reallly want done: My hair and nails.

somewhere you want to go: Everywhere.

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life: Living in a lovely house with hubby and dd and hopefully another baby...or two:winkwink:

ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.

View attachment 255111


^^^
me xx


----------



## Kians_Mummy

*what is your name *---Courtney

*how old are you* ---20

*where do you live *--- Washington, UK

*whats your living situation* --- With OH and LO 

*how old were you when you had LO* --- 19

*did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section* --- Natural

*how old is your LO* --- 8.5 Months

*are you with FOB* --- Yes

*best BNB friend* --- bumphenders

*how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you )* --- Almost 2 years :)

*how tall are you* --- 5ft 6.5

*are you in school or working or neither *--- SAHM

*what do you want to be* --- Midwife 

*3 goals* --- Be a good Mummy, become a Midwife. Don't have any more

*was LO planned *--- Sort of, was NTNP

*was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) *--- Nope, 4th

*before you were doing this , what were you doing* --- Playing with LO

*howd your parents react to your pregnancy* --- Brilliantly :)

*favorite tv show* --- Emmerdale, Corrie, 'Enders

*favorite music* --- Anything

*random fact about lo* --- He now has 2 teeth

*last thing that made you laugh* --- Kian

*last imcoming call on your phone* --- GP

*whats your last text message say* --- "That's bad you ordered one? xx"

*what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks* --- Hmmmm I don't know!

*who is the last person you called* --- GP 

*parents - seperated , married divorced *--- Seperated, remarried

*color of your eyes* --- Hazel

*favorite holiday* --- Christmas

*last thing you ate and drank* --- Sausage roll & Rosso

*how much money is in your bank account* --- £0.89

*something you reallly want done* --- Boob enhancements, liposuction & Tummy Tuck

*somewhere you want to go* --- Westmeath, Ireland

*by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life* -- Married, working & another baby on the way!

:blush: Sorry only picture of me on this laptop!
 



Attached Files:







meeee.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aidensxmomma

All about youuu! ( very random )
what is your name ---Terah

how old are you ---20

where do you live --- Wisconsin

whats your living situation --- unfortunately, living with my OH's parents...with my OH and the kids of course

how old were you when you had LO --- 16 for Aiden, 18 for Mady

did you have a natural birth,planned c section or emerg section --- natural birth for both

how old is your LO --- Aiden: 3yo, Mady: 2yo

are you with FOB --- yes

best BNB friend --- Idk...

how long have you been with OH/FOB ( or were you ) --- we've been together 4 years

how tall are you --- 5 foot 5 inches

are you in school or working or neither --- SAHM right

what do you want to be --- I'm not even sure yet. :wacko: Possibly an author

3 goals --- get out of OH's parent's house, give my kids an amazing life, get married

was LO planned --- Aiden and Mady weren't...this one was planned for, but we were going to take a break so really, she wasn't planned either

was OH/FOB your first (DTD) (if not how many) --- no, he was my 4th :blush:

before you were doing this , what were you doing --- feeding the kids spaghetti

howd your parents react to your pregnancy --- everyone's reactions were mixed. they all came around in the end, but my dad wouldn't talk to or look at Tommy (OH) until after Aiden was born

favorite tv show --- currently CSI:NY...my OH and I watch it everyday without fail. Same with NCIS (anyone see a pattern :haha: )

favorite music --- I don't really have a favorite, but I hate country

random fact about lo --- Aiden: He's a little OCD and loves organizing everything; Mady: whenever she wears a skirt, she shakes her butt

last thing that made you laugh --- my kids. :cloud9:

last imcoming call on your phone --- my grandma

whats your last text message say --- "What's up redhead"

what are you looking forward to in the next 6 weeks --- Seraphina's birth and my kids meeting their new little sister

who is the last person you called --- my grandma

parents - seperated , married divorced --- divorced. my dad's remarried and my mom has been with her fiance for 13 years

color of your eyes --- brown

favorite holiday --- thanksgiving

last thing you ate and drank --- Mt. Dew. I haven't ate anything yet. 

how much money is in your bank account --- um...a few cents? I really don't know

something you reallly want done --- a manicure

somewhere you want to go --- Europe

by the age of 25 where do you want to be in life -- married, have my four kids, and own a house close to family

Cant think of any more random things haha,
ADD YOUR PICTURE TOO.---I'll have to add a picture later


----------

